# Need resort choice help for Vegas



## suzanne (Jun 30, 2010)

We are trying to match up our trip to Sedona with a week in Vegas. I can pull The Hilton on the Strip, the Hilton at Las Vegas, the Carriage House and The Grandview for the check in date we need next May. We would like to have pulled the Flamingo Hilton but it only has a week earlier than what we need available right now. Should we grab one thats showing up or wait to see if the Flamingo opens up with more units? If we take whats there now which of the above listed resorts would put us closest to the middle of the strip. Due to Hubby's health, he will need to rest frequently. By being in the middle part of the strip he can go back and rest if he needs to.

Thanks,

Suzanne


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 30, 2010)

suzanne said:


> We are trying to match up our trip to Sedona with a week in Vegas. I can pull The Hilton on the Strip, the Hilton at Las Vegas, the Carriage House and The Grandview for the check in date we need next May. We would like to have pulled the Flamingo Hilton but it only has a week earlier than what we need available right now. Should we grab one thats showing up or wait to see if the Flamingo opens up with more units? If we take whats there now which of the above listed resorts would put us closest to the middle of the strip. Due to Hubby's health, he will need to rest frequently. By being in the middle part of the strip he can go back and rest if he needs to.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Suzanne



The HGVC on the strip has a very nice resort feel to it but, you'll either need to take the strip trolly, taxi, bus or have a rental car IMHO to get to the main section of the strip. Great resort but pretty far to the north end.

Grandview is 5 miles south of the strip so you're going to feel removed but, it has good reviews and is within walking distance of the South Point Casino. We usually do any gambling at South Point because the odds have been better. South Point also has some reasonable restaurants and a movie theater. IMHO you'd be best served with a rental car at this location.

Carriage House is on of the older timeshares and sits almost directly behind Marriott's Grand Chateau. This one is within walking distance of the strip. I can't comment on unit conditions as we've never stayed here. They have a relatively small pool so, if a pool is important, I'm not certain this is the place. 

HGVC at the Hilton on Karen Ave. is a nice resort and has a decent pool. It's within walking distance of the Hilton hotel/casino and one of the monorail stations. It is slightly removed from the strip and is far enough away that I wouldn't walk to the strip but others will feel differently. My issue with walking from HGVC at the Hilton is a couple of darkened unpopulated street's/alleys that make me feel uncomfortable. At this resort I'd either plan on taking the monorail, taxi or having a rental car.

For us, the order of preference would be.

1. HGVC LV Strip
2. HGVC at the Hilton on Karen Ave.
3. Grandview
4. Carriage House

I'll qualify my choices by saying that we originally purchased at the HGVC at the Hilton and upgraded to the HGVC LV Strip, so my opinion is biased. We purchased what we liked.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 30, 2010)

Doug has given an excellent rundown of the choices.

You can't go wrong with either of the HGVC resorts.  Both are a bit "off" from the center strip but both are very nice resorts, with the newer Strip resort being the nicer of the two.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 30, 2010)

I think that you have plenty of time until next May, and should wait.  You are not going to have a hard time getting Flamingo by then. That is what you wanted, and that is what you should wait for.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 30, 2010)

An alternate option here...

Do you really need to use your exchange for this? Hotels in Vegas are some of the best in the world and (other than weekends) are dirt cheap. It looks like all of these choices are a good bit away from the center of the strip.  If being in the middle of the strip is really important to you, why not just pick a hotel in the middle of the strip and save your exchange for somewhere that you'll get more value out of it?

Or at the very least, keep this option as a backup and wait to see if you get availability open up at the Flamingo.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 30, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> An alternate option here...
> 
> Do you really need to use your exchange for this? Hotels in Vegas are some of the best in the world and (other than weekends) are dirt cheap. It looks like all of these choices are a good bit away from the center of the strip.  If being in the middle of the strip is really important to you, why not just pick a hotel in the middle of the strip and save your exchange for somewhere that you'll get more value out of it?
> 
> Or at the very least, keep this option as a backup and wait to see if you get availability open up at the Flamingo.



I don't consider the Nicer hotels to be that cheap.  Sure, you can stay at the Excaliber...but if you want to stay at the Belaggio, the Wynn, the Paris, Treasure Island, etc.....you don't get those very often for under $100/night.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 30, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> I don't consider the Nicer hotels to be that cheap. Sure, you can stay at the Excaliber...but if you want to stay at the Belaggio, the Wynn, the Paris, Treasure Island, etc.....you don't get those very often for under $100/night.


Just looking at emails I received this week, Venetian $109, South Point $35, Signature MGM $119, NYNY $42, Mandalay Bay $65, etc.

Looking at next May 14-21 (I don't know the dates the OP is looking for, so I guessed), Trump is $105/night, Flamingo is $82, Harrah's is $84. Odds are that many good deals will open up between now and then, and also that HGVC Flamingo will open up for an exchange as well.

I know that not all of the hotels I mentioned are really nice and/or close to mid-strip (but some are). I'm just giving some examples of the prices you can find. Patience and refundable bookings are the way to go in Vegas.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Skip Carriage House - you'd be disappointed.*



dougp26364 said:


> The HGVC on the strip has a very nice resort feel to it but, you'll either need to take the strip trolly, taxi, bus or have a rental car IMHO to get to the main section of the strip. Great resort but pretty far to the north end.
> 
> Grandview is 5 miles south of the strip so you're going to feel removed but, it has good reviews and is within walking distance of the South Point Casino. We usually do any gambling at South Point because the odds have been better. South Point also has some reasonable restaurants and a movie theater. IMHO you'd be best served with a rental car at this location.
> 
> ...



Agree with list order. We have stayed at the Carriage House and found it very tired and even the upgraded, renovated units small and really not in the same class as the other 3.  We would put CH at the bottom of any list for LV despite a fairly good location. The resort really isn't up to par.


----------



## suzanne (Jun 30, 2010)

thank you all for your advice. I think we will wait a bit longer to see if the Flamingo opens up. We are looking for May 14th check in date as we check into the Arroyo Roble on May 21st. We have several weeks that are going to expire next year so really need to use them instead of paying for a hotel room. Our weeks do not have the world's greatest trade power but they do pretty good most of the time at getting us where we want to go.

Suzanne


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 30, 2010)

You don't need any trade power to get into Vegas.


----------



## aries339 (Jun 30, 2010)

suzanne said:


> thank you all for your advice. I think we will wait a bit longer to see if the Flamingo opens up. We are looking for May 14th check in date as we check into the Arroyo Roble on May 21st. We have several weeks that are going to expire next year so really need to use them instead of paying for a hotel room. Our weeks do not have the world's greatest trade power but they do pretty good most of the time at getting us where we want to go.
> 
> Suzanne




Your trade power is decent if you were able to get into Arroyo Roble...  It fills up fast!


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 1, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> You don't need any trade power to get into Vegas.



I lied.  For years, I have been using Hawaii to look at trades, so I see everything in Vegas.  Now, I have been using an AC, and I could only see 2 resorts in Vegas.

Marriott Grand Chateau
Monarch Grand Vacations Club

I could clearly see availability at Tahiti Village and other properties using my other traders, but my AC cannot get much in Vegas.  So, I guess Interval considers Vegas more important than I thought.

Note:  This is with Interval.  Most of the discussion on this thread was with RCI.


----------



## BevL (Aug 23, 2010)

There are currently a one bedroom and two bedroom units for the Hilton Flamingo online.  I just confirmed a two bedroom May 14th checkin and both sizes are still available for that date.

Happened to see this thread as I was confirming whether to keep this or throw it back and wait for a Marriott Grand Chateau two bedroom.


----------



## siesta (Aug 23, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> An alternate option here...
> 
> Do you really need to use your exchange for this? Hotels in Vegas are some of the best in the world and (other than weekends) are dirt cheap. It looks like all of these choices are a good bit away from the center of the strip.  If being in the middle of the strip is really important to you, why not just pick a hotel in the middle of the strip and save your exchange for somewhere that you'll get more value out of it?
> 
> Or at the very least, keep this option as a backup and wait to see if you get availability open up at the Flamingo.



now that is a great idea. you can get some great deals in vegas, and when you calculate the MF + exchange fee, they are comparable, and who really needs a kitchen in vegas unless you got a bunch of kids, they have some great places to eat.


----------



## BevL (Aug 23, 2010)

siesta said:


> now that is a great idea. you can get some great deals in vegas, and when you calculate the MF + exchange fee, they are comparable, and who really needs a kitchen in vegas unless you got a bunch of kids, they have some great places to eat.



I just cannot imagine staying in a hotel for a week.  Even if we don't cook, I like the extra space.


----------



## mrsstats (Aug 23, 2010)

BevL said:


> I just cannot imagine staying in a hotel for a week.  Even if we don't cook, I like the extra space.



Ditto for me too.  We never cook dinner but I like not having to rush out for brekfast.  And I like having the living room to sit in.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 24, 2010)

BevL said:


> I just cannot imagine staying in a hotel for a week.  Even if we don't cook, I like the extra space.




It was just me, and I spent a week at the Orleans hotel, off the Strip and it was GREAT.  The only reason, I really came home was that I ran out of clean clothes and rates were going up for the weekend  (most of my time was comped and the other time was somewhere in the $23 per/night range, which was casino rate).  I loved it and did not want to come home (and even my wife wished I had stayed longer!!!!!)


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 24, 2010)

siesta said:


> now that is a great idea. you can get some great deals in vegas, and when you calculate the MF + exchange fee, they are comparable, and who really needs a kitchen in vegas unless you got a bunch of kids, they have some great places to eat.



I'm with the group that actually likes the additonal room. We tend not to get up at the same time and, with a timeshare, we don't have to. I don't believe we've ever used the kitchen other than to keep left overs in the fridge and warm them up in the microwave. I have taken note that the supper inexpensive meals in Vegas had become a thing of the past the last time we were there. Finding $5.95 prime rib dinners is nearly impossible unless you go downtown to Freemont street. 

When we do stay in a hotel room, neither of us are that comfortable anymore. If one wants to go to bed but the other wants to stay up on the computer or watch TV, it doesn't work that well. If one of us wants to get up to fix a little something to eat, it doesn't work very well. If one of us wants to get up to go for a walk, opening the door lets in a lot of light, waking the other one up. Basically, we don't need the space or the kitchen but, we really enjoy both.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 24, 2010)

Stayed in polo towers for my last trip...its kinda tucked back in front of the grand chateau, but the rooms were nice.


I still prefer the HGVC on the strip...fantastic resort....just way at the end of the strip.


----------



## kjd (Aug 24, 2010)

Unless you are flexible with travel dates you'll wait a long time for a two bedroom MGC.  Most of the owners there lock off.  Another nice place is Tahiti Village.  Ask for the tower units.  A lot of space--more than an MGC two bedroom.  It's on Las Vegas Blvd but is south of the Strip.  You'll need a car.  It's an easy drive to South Point and the M casino.  They are both great places to spend some time.


----------



## BevL (Aug 24, 2010)

Just to update - the OP has what she needs which was why I kind of resurrected this thread, to give her a heads up.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 24, 2010)

The Hilton properties are very nice.


----------



## cali girl (Aug 24, 2010)

My favorites are the Grand Chateau and Hilton Flamingo.


----------



## johnh10 (Sep 3, 2010)

I've only stayed at the Jockey Club next to Bellagio. An older resort that's supposed to get a 12m upgrade soon, but I think the location can't be beat in the middle of the Strip, and I have nice views overlooking the Bellagio fountains from my window.  The next door Cosmopolitan is supposed to be finished in Dec, and the Jockey Club is supposed to get access to their new parking facility, pools, and other amenities.


----------

